# Melting



## scuba guy (Feb 10, 2007)

How soon after a Crypt 'leaf melt' should I expect that it will grow back?

I have to admit, that if I had not been reading here, I would have assumed the plant was dead and plucked it. I'm leaving it alone assuming it will, in fact, grow back.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I would give it a couple of weeks. I have had 90% meltdowns occur twice and within a week you could see lots of new growth starting.


----------



## scuba guy (Feb 10, 2007)

I wish I understood why the plant feels compelled to do this...only to grow back (probably better than before)


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah , Bert is right give a week or two and it will be back in action as beautiful as ever.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

This begs the question: Is melting occasionally actually good for crypts? They do seem to grow back quite vigorously.


----------

